# Used Jet Planer opinions



## chansen (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm just starting to fill the shop with tools (horray for returning to home ownership), and I've come across a used planer that I would welcome any opinions on. It's the Jet JWP-15HO. I haven't contacted the seller yet, but the ad indicates that the planer was recently serviced by a local shop. Here's the ad (if it's ok for me to post it…): http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=18751865&cat=&lpid=&search=

I recently bought a 13" lunchbox planer for close to the same price as the above used one. Is it worth the upgrade (I haven't opened the other one yet, and I can still return it)?

Thanks,


----------



## sawdustrich (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello,
I first purchased the Ridgid 13" planer. It did o.k. but soon found out I needed more size and power.
I then got the Delta X5 15" Planer. Wow, what a difference. I got mine used on ebay for $700.
It was only used for maybe 30 feet of wood. Original price was $1300.
I have since put on the spiral cutter from Byrd because changing blades and sharpening is time consuming and 
hard to master without help.
I say jump on this deal. Any time you can get a 3hp 15" planer for bench top price, GO FOR IT.
You can always see if he will take less. If not, It is a steal at that price if it is above average condition.
Good Luck,
Rich


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

at that price it is definitely worth a look. If there are no problems that seems like a great deal.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

That is a very good deal for the price given. The pic makes it appear newer and in good condition. The older units were green. I owned the 15" Jet and my biggest complaint is the knives. They tend to knick up easy. They would get knicks in the knives quick and easy. It never bothered me much because my normal routine would take my work to the drum sander directly after using the planer.

I have since upgraded to the woodmaster 725 and have used that machine extensively. The knives are simply harder and made better for the 725 as they never chip or get knicked. I use the 725 more aggressively then I did with the Jet so I conclude the Jet's knives to be inferior. And I will say I was using a relatively newer set of Jet knives.

I would not be tempted in upgrading to a Byrd planer head for the Jet but I would look into a harder better quality set of 3rd party knives for the Jet. Just my opinion.

I will say, I went from a 13" Dewalt planer to the Jet 15" and it was awesome getting the more power and more width. And then from the Jet to the Woodmaster. But we do this stuff for a living so our planers do get used


----------



## chansen (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help. I called a little late… so someone beat me to it. There's still an outside chance it falls through, and if so I'm next in line. Again, thanks for the responses.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A stationary 220 volt planer is a tool worth acquiring for many 
reasons. There are good reasons to go with the portables 
too. Really big planers are too heavy to wheel around,
but most 16" and under can be put on mobile bases.

Look out for Belsaw, Woodmaster and RBI machines. There
were some Powermatics built with the same design as
well, plus Craftsman-badged machines. They are excellent
planers.

Jet, Delta, Invicta, and others have all made good solid 
220 volt planers with proven designs. Don't shy away from
used machines if they are meant for real service. These
tools hold up for years and years.


----------

